# Tomcat-Projekt -> Property-File in WEB-INF/classes



## s2222 (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo an alle!

Und zwar besteht folgendes Problem...
Unter Eclipse (3.1.0 mit Sysdeo-Plugin) wurde ein Tomcat-Projekt angelegt.
Klassen und ein Servlet wurden entwickelt. Alles funktioniert einwandfrei.

Jetzt möchte ich in die Webanwendung JDO (Java Data Objects) einbinden.
Die Libraries kommen  von einem kommerziellen Anbieter.
Allerdings wird ein Lizenz-File benötigt. Dieses besitze ich natürlich. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine normale Property-Datei.
Diese Datei muss, damit die Webanwendung läuft, im Verzeichnis WEB_INF/classes abgelegt werden.
Nun arbeite ich ja unter Eclipse. Die kompilierten Klassen werden ja automatisch in WEB_INF/classes  abgelegt.

Wie kann ich denn Eclipse sagen, dass es zusätzlich das Property-File in WEB_INF/classes ablegen soll.
Manuelles Kopieren in das Verzeichnis bringt nichts. Es kommt dann eine Ausschrift, das die Datei nicht gefunden wurde.

Kopiere ich die die Anwendung (mit dem Property-File) auf den (späteren) Deployment-Server (Tomcat) funktioniert alles einwandfrei...

Aber ich möchte natürlich während der Entwicklung unter Eclipse arbeiten.

Ich hoffe, jemand von euch kann mir weiterhelfen...bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.
Irgendwo muss es doch im Eclipse eine Einstellung geben, wo er autom. die Prop. in den classes Ordner stellt und der Anw. damit verfügbar ist.
Die Tomcat-Version ist 5.0.28.

Beste Grüsse
Stephan


----------



## Thomas Darimont (27. Mai 2005)

Hallo!

Legs einfach in src Verzeichnis. Eclipse kopiert alles was im src Verzeichnis liegt auch in den passenden Output Folder (in deinem Fall WEB-INF/classes).

Gruß Tom


----------

